# شقة 162 متر للبيع على المحارة داخل كومبوند البارون ستي بالمعادي



## اسلام محمد (11 سبتمبر 2011)

كـــود الإعــــــلان : 1998
شقة مميزة للبيع مساحتها 162 م داخل كومبوند البارون ستى بجوار نادى الصيد و امام كارفور المعادى 

•	الشقة على المحــارة ( نصف تشطيب )
•	مدخــل عمارة فاخــر جـــداً .. أمـــن
•	الشقة بالـــدور السادس ... 2 اسانسير
•	الشقة لها حصة بالجراج
•	المطلوب / 2700 جنيه للمتــــر ! !
•	كومبــونــد مميــز جــداً و متــوفــر بــه جميــع الخدمات
•	الموقع / البــــارون سنــتــر , المعــادي , القــاهــرة مصــر

للإتـــــــصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقارى
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 0179365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 20119065981+
بريد الكترونى : [email protected]


----------

